# Water Tank Questions



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Does the water tank fill up with water when you are hooked up by hoze to the city water?









I have never used my water tank but when I removed the plug after camping a couple of weeks ago I had some water in the tank.

Any thoughts on what is going on? Is it normal?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nope. The city water (hose connection) is seperate from the tank and does not add any water to it. You simply have water left in there from someone adding it through the filler hole. If it's been in there for a long time you should consider sanitizing the tank.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Usually the dealer will have put water in the fresh water tank prior to your taking it home. Both of mine had full fresh water tanks before I left the dealer. The city water does not go into the fresh water tank.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Speaking of MODS. I wonder................is there a way to run a line from city flow to fill up the tank in trailer????????????????


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

What would be the benefit of that, John?

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Speaking of MODS. I wonder................is there a way to run a line from city flow to fill up the tank in trailer????????????????
> [snapback]34452[/snapback]​


I was looking at that the other day. I want to install a valve inside so that while hooked up to the city line I can turn the valve (inside) and fill the tank. I would do this to eliminate the need to change the system outside, enabling me to exercise the fresh tank more often, keeping it fresh. Not a real priority mod, just something I was thinking about.

Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Couldnt you just put a "T" or "Y" coupler on the end with two 6 inch hoses extending from the base... one would connect to the city water side and one would "lay" in the holding tank side...

of course you would still have to eventually walk outside to switch the flow .. but the holding tank sure holds allot of water so you shouldn't have to fillit too often...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Since the Outback is 6 days away, My reference is the one I just sold. The hose to fill the tank was barely angled down the first 8 in. and it would take forever to get 15 gallons in it because it would run out faster than going in no matter how slow I did it.

PS Hatcityhosehauler, I love your answers, feels like I m in fire school and thats a good thing.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The hose to fill the tank was barely angled down the first 8 in. and it would take forever to get 15 gallons in it because it would run out faster than going in no matter how slow I did it.
> [snapback]34465[/snapback]​


They must have fixed that on the 2005s since I can take a hose and turn it on full and fill the storage tank with no spillage...

you may have had a kinked hose or an air flow blockage...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Last trailer was not a Outback, good to hear that I will not have that problem.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am able to turn my water line on full to fill the fresh water tank. Once full however the hose will jump from the TT and spray everywhere. While filling you can hear/feel the air coming out of the overfill vent.

Thor


----------

